# 65 GTO Power Steering Rag Joint Question



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, BUT.....I'm about ready to install the rag joint between my steering shaft/flange and the power steering gear box. Are there any tricks to this or things I should be aware of? How about those little plastic things on the pins? Are they just there to protect the pins before installation? They're not supposed to STAY on there, are they?

Thanks!


----------

